# No Sub Question in Receiver



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm not using a sub at this time, I went into speaker setup menu selected no sub. My question is what do I do with the xover setting which is still there? I thought when you select no sub there would be no need for a xover, what am I missing here. Thanks for the time. 
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You can set all the other Speakers to Full Range or you can set the Crossover where the LF Cutoff is. Either way, your Speakers can only go as low as they are Designed to go. I would probably set them all to Full Range unless you are using Satellite Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You can set all the other Speakers to Full Range or you can set the Crossover where the LF Cutoff is. Either way, your Speakers can only go as low as they are Designed to go. I would probably set them all to Full Range unless you are using Satellite Speakers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks JJ, 
I'm not using satellites but the mains go lower than the center and the surrounds, I would like to try and run them both of the ways you suggest, my receiver does not have independent xover settings it would be the same for all. How do you set the receiver to run speakers full range? Thanks again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It should say Full Range. Or perhaps 20 Hz or Large. This is in the Speaker Selection or Configuration Menu..
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It should say Full Range. Or perhaps 20 Hz or Large. This is in the Speaker Selection or Configuration Menu..
> JJ


JJ,
In the menu I can only set speakers to large or small and xover to 40Hz lowest. It does not say full range. I'm still using a legacy Onkyo 702 receiver. Should I just set all speakers to large, leave xover at 40, will this enable to run full range? Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Set your mains to large, sub to no, crossover you center and surrounds at 10-20hx above their lowest rated frequency response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Set your mains to large, sub to no, crossover you center and surrounds at 10-20hx above their lowest rated frequency response.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Marshall, I will do that, I really appreciate your help. I really don't know what it's like having a real subwoofer, but I'm going to find out in about three weeks, I have an audition set up at the SVS plant in Ohio at the end of the month, they have all new amps in their NSD line and will not be available till the end of Sept. Thanks again for your reply.
Jeff
P.S. Should I keep the center and surrounds at small?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your fronts can reproduce lower frequencies than your center and surrounds, yes, set your fronts to large and you c and s to small
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eugovector said:


> If your fronts can reproduce lower frequencies than your center and surrounds, yes, set your fronts to large and you c and s to small
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks my friend.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## arnoldc (Jun 16, 2010)

The sub is on temporary assignment at my 2ch system at the moment. Hence, my HT setup was deprived of such needed assistance. My setup is now Large (F-L, F-R), Small (C, R-L, R-R) and 10Hz above for the crossover, and somewhat works for now. Nice to see some validation of what I did from experts here in the forum. 


eugovector said:


> Set your mains to large, sub to no, crossover you center and surrounds at 10-20hx above their lowest rated frequency response.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

arnoldc said:


> The sub is on temporary assignment at my 2ch system at the moment. Hence, my HT setup was deprived of such needed assistance. My setup is now Large (F-L, F-R), Small (C, R-L, R-R) and 10Hz above for the crossover, and somewhat works for now. Nice to see some validation of what I did from experts here in the forum.


Arnold, that's my setup for now, waiting on my new Epic sub.
Cheers


----------



## arnoldc (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Will look up on Epic subwoofers, but I'd like something as small as my Dali AW8.

Cheers!


needspeed52 said:


> Arnold, that's my setup for now, waiting on my new Epic sub.
> Cheers


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

arnoldc said:


> Thank you for your reply. Will look up on Epic subwoofers, but I'd like something as small as my Dali AW8.
> 
> Cheers!


You are welcome my friend, and good luck finding your new sub, there are many choices out there. Emotiva may be what your looking for with their 10" sealed sub, very reasonably priced. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## arnoldc (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you Jeff for another recommendation  Likewise...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm not using a sub at this time, I went into speaker setup menu selected no sub. My question is what do I do with the xover setting which is still there? I thought when you select no sub there would be no need for a xover, what am I missing here. Thanks for the time.
> Jeff




If you are not going to us a sub, the best thing to do is set your front ( Left & Right) speakers the "Large". This way at least those speakers will get the most bass output (if any  , depending on the driver) 

Cheers


----------

